# Help Please??



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

How far apart can kittens be born? Our stable cat has just had 1 kitten approx 36hours ago but seems to have gone into labour again and i could actually see another outlined in her tummy and it seemed to be moving when i touch her. Usually the stable cats dissapear when they are in labour so none of us know how long it normally takes them, we usually find them a few days later in some strange places. How long should she be left before we assume they are dead and have to take her to the vets to get them removed? 

She is approx 14years old and has had too many litters (another post previously about that...she lost the last lot of kittens) she doesnt appear in any pain and is just lying curled up with her wee kitty, she is eating and drinking well and seems normal although she has a kind of pale pink liquid coming from lady parts and she is constantly cleaning when i was up an hour ago.

The owner has finally agreed to let us take her to the vets if need be and we are hoping she will let us get her done too since we are offering to pay for it also.

Any inof would be great. Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

*I would suggest straight to the vets *- it sounds like this one is stuck - hopefully the vets will do a caesar and spay her at the same time! Poor thing having to get to 14 years and still having kittens - probably at least twoce a year - she deserves a rest! How awful that the owners haven't had her done earlier and how great that you will do this for her. Kittens can be born up to 24hours later, but this is longer and if she is contracting and nothing is happening she needs the vets. Good luck!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, im heading back up now anyway and will check on her.. she hasnt been in labour contracting for the 36hrs, it only started again about 4pm. lat night when we checked her we were sure she didnt have any others inside but now i could actually see and feel at least one. The owners didnt want to take her to the vets before as she has never been in a carrier, car or to the vets before (usually the vet checks the cats when he is up to do the horses, had a different vet up today but he wasnt interested, just said, ok but you will have to book her in before i can look at her and im too busy today :blink: i mean seriously, she is lying in the feed room not 10 paces from where he stood.. i sometimes wonder why people become vets if not to help animals in need but thats another rant. )

Fingers crossed there are more kitties when i get up and all will be well.. how soon aftr having the kittens can we take her to get spayed without it aftecting the kittens? not sure if it would or not.

Cheers


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh my god  vets asap, 14years old is like 80year old human :nonod:

if she needs a c-section she can be neutered the same time, if not about 12weeks after when they go to new homes, thats if they rehome them at the right time,...?


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well there is a new kitten this morning still alive and feeding but tiny, one of the owners friends came and took mum and two kittens to the vets to get her scanned for more and then spayed!! :thumbup: not about time too.

The kittens stay with the mum for a min of 9 weeks before they are found homes, but sad to say i dont think they are wormed/vaccinated etc... We still have two kittens from the other female and they are 10weeks now.. theres never any rush to find them homes though, if they go to good homes thats great, if no one wants the then she keeps them herself. 

Hopefully mum and kittens will come back from the vets well and healthy.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

wow 14 yrs old, hope they spay her poor lil kitty


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well mum and kittens are back from the vet tonight, she didnt need a cesarian but she had another kitten, dead at the vets, it had one head but two bodies :confused5: and that was causing the blockage. 

She is all booked in to get spayed in 6 weeks, the vets didnt want to do it since she was feeding. (said they would have done it at same time as cesarian but since she didnt need one she is to go back)


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

wht the hell 1 head 2 bodies :shocked:


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Gosh! Just as well you involved the vets then even though this would have been the last thing on my mind ie the nature of the dead kitten. Have heard of lambs and calves born like this or with similar birth defects but not come across this with cats. Always think of chemicals etc as being responsible.

Hope they all do well now!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

good on you for taking care of this poor little cat and her babies, the owner wants shooting... okay i dont know the full story but dont think they should be any excuse for not taking your animal to the vet!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

During my entire time on pet forums I have neverbeen lost for words and I certainly have NEVER EVER been speechless!
By hey! congratulations - I am now!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Leam1307 said:


> Well mum and kittens are back from the vet tonight, she didnt need a cesarian but she had another kitten, dead at the vets, it had one head but two bodies :confused5: and that was causing the blockage.
> 
> She is all booked in to get spayed in 6 weeks, the vets didnt want to do it since she was feeding. (said they would have done it at same time as cesarian but since she didnt need one she is to go back)


  

i also wouldnt spay her in 6weeks either, id get it done just after the kittens leave


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> i also wouldnt spay her in 6weeks either, id get it done just after the kittens leave


Well I don't know cats - but dont they startcalling whilst the kittens are still suckling or is this a falacy?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I don't know cats - but dont they startcalling whilst the kittens are still suckling or is this a falacy?


they can do, one of mine did


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The birth defect was prob due to in breeding id say.This poor cat wants to be spending her later years relaxin not kitty rearin.But hey this is the real world aint it,well done tho for doing your bit for her.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Why are these farm cats allowed to breed like wild fire, with no thought going into the constant breeding, right into old age :shocked:
I`m too shocked about that part, to even discuss leaving the cats to give birth willy nilly around the farm with days between kittens :001_huh:
or even how and when they should be neutered!

Tell the numpty of an owner to round them up and get them neutered, surely they are tame enough to come close enough to be help, restrained and taken to vets ! 

Scottish wild cats are breeding with feral strays like these and its wiping out the proper wild cat population... alot of scottish wild cats are now just hybrids ! ( or so I read once, without going into too much research on the matter.... but still! )


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sailor said:


> Why are these farm cats allowed to breed like wild fire, with no thought going into the constant breeding, right into old age :shocked:
> I`m too shocked about that part, to even discuss leaving the cats to give birth willy nilly around the farm with days between kittens :001_huh:
> or even how and when they should be neutered!
> 
> ...


sadly a few years ago a friend called me to visit some half pedigree kittens with her, we got there and it was a farm, cats running around, all moggies and the house was MASSIVE we walked towards it and she said 'no over here' towards a outside shed  all dirty with a red light on for heat, it was muddy and pouring down with rain, they wanted £150 each for rare gingers :frown2: she then walked us over to another shed with 3 more litters in the tinyest of spaces and mum had already left them at 3weeks old as the male was after her so she was mating again :frown2: she said oh she will be back at somepoint!!

Talking to her she said that she never bothers to neuter them as the neuters get hit by cars?! :shocked: so she leaves them un-neutered the dad was a pedigree (so she said never saw him) and mums were all random moggies all trotting round with massive pregnant bellies, however we watched her adverts and she still has litters available with the same wording, so people Are buying them?!?! her adverts are up all the time as she has so many litters. obviously said not on your life!

Then we found another farm with 'rare crosses'  for £300 each, pedigrees and random moggies aswell as puppies and horses!!

Just wish people would stop bloody buying them! :mad2:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> sadly a few years ago a friend called me to visit some half pedigree kittens with her, we got there and it was a farm, cats running around, all moggies and the house was MASSIVE we walked towards it and she said 'no over here' towards a outside shed  all dirty with a red light on for heat, it was muddy and pouring down with rain, they wanted £150 each for rare gingers :frown2: she then walked us over to another shed with 3 more litters in the tinyest of spaces and mum had already left them at 3weeks old as the male was after her so she was mating again :frown2: she said oh she will be back at somepoint!!
> 
> Talking to her she said that she never bothers to neuter them as the neuters get hit by cars?! :shocked: so she leaves them un-neutered the dad was a pedigree (so she said never saw him) and mums were all random moggies all trotting round with massive pregnant bellies, however we watched her adverts and she still has litters available with the same wording, so people Are buying them?!?! her adverts are up all the time as she has so many litters. obviously said not on your life!
> 
> ...


Rare ginger moggies  :shocked: like all the other rare ginger moggies in the free ads :001_huh:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sailor said:


> Rare ginger moggies  :shocked: like all the other rare ginger moggies in the free ads :001_huh:


oh not just rare! but half pedigree rare!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

There are only two cats up at the stables its not as bad as some ive been to where there are nearly 20 running about. she sells them for £30 and does ask that they are neutered/vacced etc. The cats are very tame yes they seem to be more lap cats than stable cats although they are great mousers. 

The vet said 6 weeks time for spaying as the tom is always coming around he seems to know exactly when the cats are calling even though he lives over a busy road (im also annoyed that his owners didnt get HIM done) i dont think he is a stray as he always looks like he has been groomed, no mats etc (hes really fluffy) but he also never comes near enough to people for us to catch him or else id take him to the cats protection to get done whether the owners like it or not.

The two cats at the stables do live outside but they usually sleep in the tack room where its nice and dry and snuggle into the rugs, neither of them are skinny etc and they get fed three times a day. the owner has two lurchers with extremely high prey drives so the cats can not go into her house (one of the lurchers brought down a full size deer the other week!! hate to think what he would do to a cat) Its just unfortunate that the owner sees them as nothing more than mousers. ooops sorry for the massive long post


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I find it pretty terrible she is selling those kittens. You would have thought shed have used the money from the first litter to get the poor thing spayed!

Is the mum and kittens being kept indoors at the mo?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Leam1307 said:


> There are only two cats up at the stables its not as bad as some ive been to where there are nearly 20 running about. she sells them for £30 and does ask that they are neutered/vacced etc. The cats are very tame yes they seem to be more lap cats than stable cats although they are great mousers.
> 
> The vet said 6 weeks time for spaying as the tom is always coming around he seems to know exactly when the cats are calling even though he lives over a busy road (im also annoyed that his owners didnt get HIM done) i dont think he is a stray as he always looks like he has been groomed, no mats etc (hes really fluffy) but he also never comes near enough to people for us to catch him or else id take him to the cats protection to get done whether the owners like it or not.
> 
> The two cats at the stables do live outside but they usually sleep in the tack room where its nice and dry and snuggle into the rugs, neither of them are skinny etc and they get fed three times a day. the owner has two lurchers with extremely high prey drives so the cats can not go into her house (one of the lurchers brought down a full size deer the other week!! hate to think what he would do to a cat) Its just unfortunate that the owner sees them as nothing more than mousers. ooops sorry for the massive long post


I guess its best to do them early, Id however call a rescue and report the boy and see if they will trap and neuter him 

I take it mum & babies are outside?


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Outside and inside sort of.. the are in the stables but we have put her in the corner of the feed room as the dogs cant get in there if they run through the yard. She has a wee bed with clean towels and my friends fleece jacket to keep them all cosy and we have moved her feed/water bowls next to her so she doesnt have to move much. She has never been in the house and i think that would upset her more than staying in the yard where she is used to it.

Usually she has them on the roof of the tack room and if you move them she picks them up and moves them straight back.. usually takes about a week to find where she has hidden them, but she seems content in the feed room (considering she started going into labour inside one of the stables with a horse inside it we thought this was the safer option) since the other cat still has 2 kittens in the "kitten play area" we couldnt move her in there as we normally would.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

most yards have loads of cats running around. the yard where i keep sal is the same although the YO has a rule that anyone bringing cats to live at the yard must have them neutered and all flea, worming and jabs up to date. what a good idea! i must say the ladies who have cats at my yard are very good,all the cats are properly cared for. wish all YO's had this rule!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just a wee update.. Mum and both kittens are doing fantastic, they are going to be a pair of wee bruisers. lol they are only 1 week old but already they are bigger than their cousins were at 3 weeks. We have named them Tabitha (who is a light sliver/grey tricoloured with lighter silver stripes and peach/fawn stripes) she is already starting to open her eyes being two days older than her brother who we have called Toby (he is a blue/grey colour all over, like the cat in those Sheba adverts) im not sure on the proper terms for the colours

Hopefully they both have homes already sorted for them (if i can convince my hubby to let me take one, if not i know someone who wants one too)

Mum is doing absoloutly fab and seems so relieved she only had the two kittens, she is off to the vets in 5 weeks to get spayed!!


----------

